# Pigeon Nest Problem



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

hi guys.i just got a pair of pigeons.i dont exactly know the breed but they have a grey head and neck..below that is all white and then the tail is greyish-black.
the reason i have posted is that what should i do for them so that they build a nest.i've seen them mating a couple of times
i've thrown some "broomstick twigs" but they dont seem to take interest in nest bulding with them..any solution?
answer would be appreciated
here's a photo


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, your pigeons look like the common Highflyers.

to mate and produce Pigeons need more space and a nesting bowl, and they need a perch where they can roost and there should be a place exposed to the sun and a shaded one!
are you able to let them out or you keep them prisoners 24/7?


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

thnx for ur reply
they are out on the terrace most of the time and are only in the cage for a little time for food.the door is open all day.is there any other way to lay eggs other than a nesting bowl?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Nesting bowls are helpful to the young for growth. It keeps them bunched up together. They can make a nest out of any type of material, pine needles, straw or hay, feathers, shredded paper, ect. Main thing is to try to use something that will stay dry while absorbing moisture. They build a nest with the material by using ther poop to make the nest hold together, thus a bowl helps.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi umaid,
Welcome to PT.
Your pigeons are pakistani highflyers/tipplers. See,pet/fancy pigeons like these can't build their nest properly on their own. They need help. Best if you can give them a bowl or dish used for feeding cats/dogs or you can use earthen pots/matki ko bhi kat sakte hain. Here experienced fanciers suggest ash(chuhle ki raakh) to be put inside the bowl to absorb extra moisture when young show up. Over the ash you should layer twigs/dried grass/hay and stuff like that so that ash can't get the birds dirty or get into their eyes. The nesting bowl need to cleaned every other day 
(As winters are approaching its not advisable to let your pigeons breed after the end of november till spring as winter can take its toll on your young and parent pigeons.)

What are those birds standing at??? Feeders???
You should make arrangements that feed/water don't get mixed up with droppings unless they may get sick!


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Hi umaid,
> Welcome to PT.
> Your pigeons are pakistani highflyers/tipplers. See,pet/fancy pigeons like these can't build their nest properly on their own. They need help. Best if you can give them a bowl or dish used for feeding cats/dogs or you can use earthen pots/matki ko bhi kat sakte hain. Here experienced fanciers suggest ash(chuhle ki raakh) to be put inside the bowl to absorb extra moisture when young show up. Over the ash you should layer twigs/dried grass/hay and stuff like that so that ash can't get the birds dirty or get into their eyes. The nesting bowl need to cleaned every other day
> (As winters are approaching its not advisable to let your pigeons breed after the end of november till spring as winter can take its toll on your young and parent pigeons.)
> ...


thanks for the info brocky beiber.yes they r standing on feeders and plus they take more interest in "bajra" rather than grains of wheat or "makai ke daanay".
as far as the nest thing goes,would they lay eggs in animal feeding trays if i puff it up with ash,some dry grass and soft material(shredded paper)?
where can i get the "matka" ur talkin bout


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pet and fancy pigeons build their own nests. They are no different than any other bird. Provide them with the nesting materials and they should build one. If not, just pile some straw or pine needles up in a bowl or corner of their box to get them started.
Some people use a brick to put in the box, just to separate a separate section that they can use for a nest. This would work too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pigeonjim said:


> Nesting bowls are helpful to the young for growth. It keeps them bunched up together. They can make a nest out of any type of material, pine needles, straw or hay, feathers, shredded paper, ect. Main thing is to try to use something that will stay dry while absorbing moisture. They build a nest with the material by using ther poop to make the nest hold together, thus a bowl helps.


They don't use their poop. They just pile the branches or needles or whatever up into a nest. If they poop in it, well, it's not that they are trying to hold the nest together.


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> They don't use their poop. They just pile the branches or needles or whatever up into a nest. If they poop in it, well, it's not that they are trying to hold the nest together.


what material specifically should i provide them with?that IS the reason i posted this thread


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Your probably right about the poop Jay3! That is why you are a Matriarch and I'm a Pigeon!! Hee!! I was told that years ago about robins and such, figured it the same for my pigeons. They sure like to build the nest into a bowl with it though. I use the paper fiber bowls and throw them away often for cleanliness. I keep straw readily available all the time. They get alot of exercise going back and forth. Fun to watch the process. Tell us how you do Umaid!!


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Any dry grasses available to you. Check the area you live in to see what the local pigeons use. Your grasses in Pakistan might be different there, than here, but pigeons everywhere have the same needs such as dryness for there nest.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

umaid shahid said:


> what material specifically should i provide them with?that IS the reason i posted this thread


hay, straw, pine needles, small twigs, the birds can build a nest on top of sand or clay cat litter or just pine shavings that you put in the nest bowl. 

I would clean out the cage as well looks overdue.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They like the long pine needles, not so much the short ones. I use those, plus straw, tobacco stems, and timothy hay.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Umaid,bajra alone is not good for pigeons. It tastes good but it can't serve their nutritional needs. You can mix wheat,yellow corn,jowar,bajra,kale chane,moong and kaali dal,soybean etc and all that cereals grains to give them proper diet. It important for pigeons to have mixed feed. You have only 2 birds right now so its easy to meet their demands.
You can find matka at pottery shop near you. Yes you can use feeders as nest boxes if they are wide enough.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

A pigeon eats between 1 1/2 to 2 tablespoons of feed in one day. You can give what they need if you have problem of leftovers. And as you said your pigeons are choosey,they only eat bajra. They will eat wheat,corn etc if you give them what they need not more than it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

umaid shahid said:


> what material specifically should i provide them with?that IS the reason i posted this thread




...............................................................................................


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Umaid,I don't think pine needles will be available where you live. Are they?. But hay,dried grass,twigs can be found easily.
My pigeons are very messy nest builders. They also fight and steal eachothers nesting materials. So I build them one myself with twigs. Oh yea whatever you use as nesting material should be dry


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Person who has few birds can make disposable nest bowls at home from newspapers. I do it. I have pics in my profile album so you can see how they look like. They work for me. Why spend money when you can save it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brocky, you must drink allot of coffee..lol..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Umaid,I don't think pine needles will be available where you live. Are they?. But hay,dried grass,twigs can be found easily.
> My pigeons are very messy nest builders. They also fight and steal eachothers nesting materials. So I build them one myself with twigs. Oh yea whatever you use as nesting material should be dry



They may steal it from each others box, but they really do enjoy building it themselves. If you leave out enough materials they may not need to steal it as much.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Brocky, I checked out your nest bowls, very creative, but I have to agree, switch to decaff!! Hee!! Hee!! lol


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> brocky, you must drink allot of coffee..lol..





pigeonjim said:


> Brocky, I checked out your nest bowls, very creative, but I have to agree, switch to decaff!! Hee!! Hee!! lol


Fair Enough. LL

But making them ain't that hectic and don't take much time. I can make 8-10 bowls in less than an hour. They do take time to dry in winters but take only a couple of hours to dry in summers. And yea they do deliever their purpose if lined by nesting material which is to be changed daily when young appears.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> They may steal it from each others box, but they really do enjoy building it themselves. If you leave out enough materials they may not need to steal it as much.


My pigeons play more and build less  They would pick a twig and keep shakin it with beak to determine if its usable and then take it to the nest. And then again pick from nest and start to play. I don't know how to teach'em to build nest. When hens lay I build it myself in the presence of the pair and they love it. Brats... eh? . Is it some breed difference?  Back when I had homers they used to do the same thing... Gotta be something
Would love to see nest of any of your breeders made solely by them


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

You used Magazine paper which is solid and sleek, If it happen and I wanted to make one Can I use the Typical NewsPaper?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes newspapers are good. Its actually newspapers that I've used. And painting with glue+water is optional. Even if we don't paint the bowl with glue+water,then also it holds good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> *Would love to see nest of any of your breeders made solely by them*



My birds usually build great nests. And they enjoy doing it. Nest building is an important part of what they love to do. I wouldn't take that away from them. They don't have to be perfect. If I feel that the babies need more under them, then I can always add a little. I have to do that when I start cleaning them every other day as the babies grow anyway. But I think it's important to let them do what they do in nature, as much as possible.

My Indian Fan with his babies


















My feral rescues
Virgil has only one wing, but loves carrying straw back to his mate









Little messy, but these nest builders were only about 5 months old. This egg got past me. Turned out to be one of my favorite birds though. LOL.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Even had one of my males get into a bag of pine needles and build a nest. He was always looking for secretive places to hide his nest. LOL.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thnx a tonne for sharing... (I always have hunger for pics).loved the pics. They sure livin' in a comfy,clean and "love built" nest boxes. My pigeons would get inferiority complex if they see these nest. Mine don't pick grass,hay or soft stuff rather go for sheded flight feathers and tiny hard sticks kinda things.


Jay3 said:


> I have to do that when I start cleaning them every other day as the babies grow anyway.


Yep. Expecting this. Actually going to ask what happens to the nest when squabs grow


Jay3 said:


> But I think it's important to let them do what they do in nature, as much as possible.


Agree,without doubt. It helps them to strenthen their relationship and exercise also


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

When the Squabs leave the nest mine usually Lay again there, they won't look for a new one unless if the squabs didn't make it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Thnx a tonne for sharing... (I always have hunger for pics).loved the pics. They sure livin' in a comfy,clean and "love built" nest boxes. My pigeons would get inferiority complex if they see these nest. Mine don't pick grass,hay or soft stuff rather go for sheded flight feathers and tiny hard sticks kinda things.
> 
> *Yep. Expecting this. Actually going to ask what happens to the nest when squabs grow*
> 
> Agree,without doubt. It helps them to strenthen their relationship and exercise also



Well, as they grow, and I have to clean and change out the nest every couple of days, I just pile up a nest with the straw and pine needles. The babies mess it up anyway. The parents don't mind my building them then. But for the nest that they are going to lay eggs in, they really enjoy doing that. If they are a pair that isn't so good about it, then I do add some straw for them. In time they usually learn. But then there are some that will probably never master it. LOL.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

The pictures make me want to go clean my loft!!! Great pictures!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Thnx a tonne for sharing... (I always have hunger for pics).loved the pics. They sure livin' in a comfy,clean and "love built" nest boxes. My pigeons would get inferiority complex if they see these nest. *Mine don't pick grass,hay or soft stuff rather go for sheded flight feathers and tiny hard sticks kinda things.*



That's normal. In the wild, they do use small sticks and flight feathers. You could let them build it, then add a bit of the softer straw in the middle for the babies to sit on.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sure I'll let 'em build it and I'll post the pics.
Thnx again for sharing your pics. I appreciate it. Your pics makes me think that I should let my birds build it and see what happens this time bcuz its been years since I've been making nests for 'em.


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

jay3 i see that u give them material in the cage and they build the nest themselves.how long did they take to get used to your house?do i need to provide a particular set of things that they start breeding or i just throw material in the nest


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

My birds are in a loft, so I just put the straw or pine needles or tobacco stems out, and I let them collect them. They enjoy that. If I hold out a good piece of straw or pine needle to one of them, they will take it from me and give it a shake to make sure it's acceptable. It doesn't take long for them to get comfortable enough to nest, as long as they find a mate. My birds are rescues, so usually come in one at a time. If they find a mate, then they feel comfortable and want to build a nest. I think it's probably easier in a larger space, as I don't think they would feel as comfortable confined in a small area. They need to feel safe and comfortable, so they feel that it's a good place to raise a family. If they don't feel safe, then they won't want to nest.
Do you let yours out to exercise? They need that to be happy.










And if you leave the basket open, they steal it.









Sometimes I put it out in the aviary









Once when introducing a pair, I did put it on the side of the cage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A small basket can be used in a smaller space


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow, I loved the pictures Jay, I can see the love and dedication you give to your little fellows, Might I ask you, Why do you only keep Rescued pigeons?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, I never thought about keeping pigeons. I mean I fed them along with the other wild birds that come to the backyard daily. Then one day someone had an old porch replaced on their house, and unfortunately there were baby pigeons dumped out on the lawn. When I got there, the workmen had put a board up on the hedge with 2 babies, only a couple of days old. They were the youngest. Several others, maybe 1 1/2 weeks or so were strewn around the yard. Some ferals had been nesting up in the beams of the old porch. Well it was a cold April day, and they were cold and hungry. No nest to put them back into, so what else was there to do, but to take them home, and try to raise them. Which I did. I knew absolutely nothing about pigeons, or how to care for them. So I searched online for info on what to do. I didn't find Pigeon talk until about a month later. I had been planning on raising them and then releasing them back into their flock. But then I learned how much their survival rate went down because of being hand raised. 

Well by then we had fallen in love with these funny little feathery things, each with their own personality. And the thought of just putting them out to take their chances wasn't an option any more, so we built the loft and aviary for them to live in. After that other rescues were added. I think it would be fun to have a flock of homers, but only have the room and the time for the one loft, and it's nice to keep the ones that needed us. Heck............even most of our dogs have come from shelters and pounds as rescues. Just a sucker for an animal in need I guess. But I thoroughly enjoy them, and get so much from it. Don't remember what I did without them. LOL.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

WOW SIR THAT'S An Inspiring Story
*Love & Respect*


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Actually, I never thought about keeping pigeons. I mean I fed them along with the other wild birds that come to the backyard daily. Then one day someone had an old porch replaced on their house, and unfortunately there were baby pigeons dumped out on the lawn. When I got there, the workmen had put a board up on the hedge with 2 babies, only a couple of days old. They were the youngest. Several others, maybe 1 1/2 weeks or so were strewn around the yard. Some ferals had been nesting up in the beams of the old porch. Well it was a cold April day, and they were cold and hungry. No nest to put them back into, so what else was there to do, but to take them home, and try to raise them. Which I did. I knew absolutely nothing about pigeons, or how to care for them. So I searched online for info on what to do. I didn't find Pigeon talk until about a month later. I had been planning on raising them and then releasing them back into their flock. But then I learned how much their survival rate went down because of being hand raised.
> 
> Well by then we had fallen in love with these funny little feathery things, each with their own personality. And the thought of just putting them out to take their chances wasn't an option any more, so we built the loft and aviary for them to live in. After that other rescues were added. I think it would be fun to have a flock of homers, but only have the room and the time for the one loft, and it's nice to keep the ones that needed us. Heck............even most of our dogs have come from shelters and pounds as rescues. Just a sucker for an animal in need I guess. But I thoroughly enjoy them, and get so much from it. Don't remember what I did without them. LOL.


Awww.... Few feel about animals that way.
Your birds are beautiful especially in last pic


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

yes jay 3.80% of they are out as there wings r clipped so i dont really worry about flying away.the female often flaps her wings as she gets out,now i dont know that she wants to fly away from this house or just does it happily :| Plus,my pigeons used to stand all day but now they sit and roost or just sit on lifted places such as chairs..are they sick?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

umaid shahid said:


> yes jay 3.80% of they are out as there wings r clipped so i dont really worry about flying away.the female often flaps her wings as she gets out,now i dont know that she wants to fly away from this house or just does it happily :| Plus,my pigeons used to stand all day but now they sit and roost or just sit on lifted places such as chairs..are they sick?



When she flaps her wings, she is exercising them. That's normal. She wants to be able to fly which is natural for them. You have taken that away which makes them birds. Building them an aviary and letting their wings grow would be kinder. They just sit as they have nothing better to do. They can't fly. 
I don't understand why people get birds, then take away the ability to fly, which is what makes them birds. Even just flying up to a perch in an aviary, or up to a nest box or perch is something. Or flying across a loft and out to the aviary. I know some birds cannot be let out for different reasons, which is too bad, but they should still be able to use their wings. Can you not build an aviary for them to be safe and still move around as they were meant to? They usually will go to the highest point that they can reach which is instinctual, so they go to the top of the chairs. I don't think they're sick, just bored.


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Actually, I never thought about keeping pigeons. I mean I fed them along with the other wild birds that come to the backyard daily. Then one day someone had an old porch replaced on their house, and unfortunately there were baby pigeons dumped out on the lawn. When I got there, the workmen had put a board up on the hedge with 2 babies, only a couple of days old. They were the youngest. Several others, maybe 1 1/2 weeks or so were strewn around the yard. Some ferals had been nesting up in the beams of the old porch. Well it was a cold April day, and they were cold and hungry. No nest to put them back into, so what else was there to do, but to take them home, and try to raise them. Which I did. I knew absolutely nothing about pigeons, or how to care for them. So I searched online for info on what to do. I didn't find Pigeon talk until about a month later. I had been planning on raising them and then releasing them back into their flock. But then I learned how much their survival rate went down because of being hand raised.
> 
> Well by then we had fallen in love with these funny little feathery things, each with their own personality. And the thought of just putting them out to take their chances wasn't an option any more, so we built the loft and aviary for them to live in. After that other rescues were added. I think it would be fun to have a flock of homers, but only have the room and the time for the one loft, and it's nice to keep the ones that needed us. Heck............even most of our dogs have come from shelters and pounds as rescues. Just a sucker for an animal in need I guess. But I thoroughly enjoy them, and get so much from it. Don't remember what I did without them. LOL.


Jay, i have to admire your compassion good thing you found them... like you say, you don't know what you did without them...same here...i have 5 homers, i had 7 but two died, they were 2 1/2 weeks old, i had a mirror next to the nest since the parents left them alone all day, so they would be able to see themselves, anyway, two of my other doves were wing slapping each other and one hit the mirror, without my knowledge, and it fell on top of the nest, breaking the neck of the bigger squab, the hen smaller squab was still alive when i found them hours later under the mirror....she hadn't been feed all day long, and was in her poop...she was weak, for crying all day with little air...the dad took over, i thought he couldn't feed her, it appeared the squabs head was tilted and couldn't stretch to reach dad's beak...i waited, and watched the dad set on the side of the nest ....after an hour i decided to try and hand feed the squab which was a mistake...the squab just couldn't take as much as i tried to give the squab was just too weak...it died in my hand...i should have left it with dad, he was probably feeding it just a little bit at a time and i didn't see him feeding. Anyway, my point is, i don't want to put the doves away in some loft....i am so use to them being inside with me, i don't think i can do without them being around. They have learned to poop in the areas i have indoor outdoor carpet squares under their perches...they are really smart...they really don't need to be pent up in a cage inside...their droppings dry quickly and you just pick them up throw them in the toliet...i love that they watch what i do all day long...when i am in another room, you can count on them showing up to find out what i am doing....

i have a friend, that has one of my doves....i wanted it back, however, like me he lets the dove stay inside uncaged with him...he lives alone...well, he says he can't DO without my dove and therefor, he is keeping it!  He has a heart condition, the dove is great company for him, so i agreed.

So, i know what you mean when you say you don't know what you did without having doves....DITTO!


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

It's sad what happaned To the Little squab, I'm Sorry


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sorry for what happened to the squab,LeeLu. 

Thnx for sharing. My world also revolve around my children(pigeons)


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Abdulbaki said:


> It's sad what happaned To the Little squab, I'm Sorry


the squab was just too weak to eat; it died in my hand as i was trying to hand feed it...
i lost both squabs.. Leelee has already produced 2 more eggs that are due to hatch next monday...so if all goes well, i'll have 7 doves...looking to move on ranch land, so i'll have plenty of room for a big flock which is what i want!


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> When she flaps her wings, she is exercising them. That's normal. She wants to be able to fly which is natural for them. You have taken that away which makes them birds. Building them an aviary and letting their wings grow would be kinder. They just sit as they have nothing better to do. They can't fly.
> I don't understand why people get birds, then take away the ability to fly, which is what makes them birds. Even just flying up to a perch in an aviary, or up to a nest box or perch is something. Or flying across a loft and out to the aviary. I know some birds cannot be let out for different reasons, which is too bad, but they should still be able to use their wings. Can you not build an aviary for them to be safe and still move around as they were meant to? They usually will go to the highest point that they can reach which is instinctual, so they go to the top of the chairs. I don't think they're sick, just bored.


u just dont get my point.i have clipped their wings because if i didn't and set them free,they would have most probably flown away and of course i did not want that.all i wanted was that they become used to my house.when they would,i would pluck out the feathers and in no time flat,they would start flying and coming back..now do u get my point?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I get your point. I just don't agree with it. They aren't safe being let out and unable to fly. If you let their wings grow later, they may still leave. If you cut my wings, I know I would.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

umaid shahid said:


> u just dont get my point.i have clipped their wings because if i didn't and set them free,they would have most probably flown away and of course i did not want that.all i wanted was that they become used to my house.when they would,i would pluck out the feathers and in no time flat,they would start flying and coming back..now do u get my point?


You can't just tell If a handicaped pigeon (i.e pigeons with clipped flight feathers I call them so) is used or not to your place you won't know till they are able to fly & even If they flied you can't tell for sure ... you don't simply pluck out a pigeon's feathers and in no time they start flying they will take 3 to 4 weeks to be fully able to fly again.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

umaid shahid said:


> u just dont get my point.i have clipped their wings because if i didn't and set them free,they would have most probably flown away and of course i did not want that.all i wanted was that they become used to my house.when they would,i would pluck out the feathers and in no time flat,they would start flying and coming back..now do u get my point?


I know where the idea is coming from. You don't have a big loft which you should provide. But for a first timer especially for the one who has just started up with a single pair,you did the right thing.(If u don't have cat and hawk problem)
I you didn't clip the wings then probably your birds would have been lost or would have become a predator's meal by now. Clipping the wings,in the present scenario,was the only right option. Pigeons get used to a place by spending more and more time there,which can done by clipping their wings or by making them sit in an aviary/cage. Both ways their freedom is going to be taken away. Now you have only temporarily took your birds freedom away. They will grow back new feathers in about a month's time and I'm affirmative that they won't leave if you don't let them fly together for the first few times. Fly one at a time and make other sit on loft or rooftop where they usually sit.The breed you have, is known to fly around and land on the same spot/area where ever they are taken and released. So don't feel bad,you are a first timer,you've got things to learn. So no point to be hard on you. You did the thing which was needed.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

And yea,I'm happy that you're trying to give your birds their freedom back. Birds can't be thinking like humans,pratically they need to be managed,trained and controlled for their own good. Their hard part is on the brink of ending and now they're gonna become your flyers. Let them enjoy flying and you also enjoy admiring and watching them flying.
G'Luck


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

well, Brocky If I was in his place I wouldn't buy pigeons without thinking about where to set them up, that's a part of the "hobby", I quote from that old fancier saying the sport of pigeons is like the sport of horses except it's cheaper! you don't need a fancy set up or a whole backyard to get in the sport but people who cannot afford that much must bear the responsibility of the : safety, comfort, and cleanliness of their birds.

We sometimes have to do things to keep our pigeons the much possible attached to our place; clipping their feather for instance. I agree with that and I see the point, but anything can happen in the meantime and out of the blue the helpless pigeon is a fresh food for the predator.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Hi Umad

I missed this thread, hope am not intervening in the discussion but if you need some help as i have seen from the previous posts you can tell me where you live and i'll do whatever is possible or you can visit my place

Thanks


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

Pijlover said:


> Hi Umad
> 
> I missed this thread, hope am not intervening in the discussion but if you need some help as i have seen from the previous posts you can tell me where you live and i'll do whatever is possible or you can visit my place
> 
> Thanks


gee thnx for the help pijlover.the problem is that i trimmed the feathers of the male/cock a month ago.i plucked them out a week ago.now if the male flies,would he come back at my house again?


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> I know where the idea is coming from. You don't have a big loft which you should provide. But for a first timer especially for the one who has just started up with a single pair,you did the right thing.(If u don't have cat and hawk problem)
> I you didn't clip the wings then probably your birds would have been lost or would have become a predator's meal by now. Clipping the wings,in the present scenario,was the only right option. Pigeons get used to a place by spending more and more time there,which can done by clipping their wings or by making them sit in an aviary/cage. Both ways their freedom is going to be taken away. Now you have only temporarily took your birds freedom away. They will grow back new feathers in about a month's time and I'm affirmative that they won't leave if you don't let them fly together for the first few times. Fly one at a time and make other sit on loft or rooftop where they usually sit.The breed you have, is known to fly around and land on the same spot/area where ever they are taken and released. So don't feel bad,you are a first timer,you've got things to learn. So no point to be hard on you. You did the thing which was needed.


the problem is that i trimmed the feathers of the male/cock a month ago.i plucked them out a week ago.now if the male flies,would he come back at my house again?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

umaid shahid said:


> gee thnx for the help pijlover.the problem is that i trimmed the feathers of the male/cock a month ago.i plucked them out a week ago.now if the male flies,would he come back at my house again?


there is a huge opportunity he will come back, but unless you didn't pluck enough feathers he'll flee, he won't be able to fly for a month until the new feathers grow.


----------

